# ohne ... zu (con reflexivos)



## CatBelle

Tengo una duda sobre las reconstrucciones con _um...zu, ohne...zu, statt...zu_ etc, cuando van con verbos reflexivos. 

Por ejemplo en la siguiente frase, hay que unirlos:

Silke ist ohne ein Wort nach Hause gegangen. (usando sich verabschieden)--->_ Silke ist nach Hause gegangen ohne sich zu verabschieden_. ¿? es correcto? No sé si el orden o incluso la gramática esta bien usada. 

Otro ejemplo:

Ich habe den Vertrag unterschrieben. Ich habe ihn vorher nicht durchgelessen ---> _Ich habe den Vertrag unterschreiben, ohne ihn vorher durchzugelessen._ ¿?

Cuando me meten más complementos de lo normal me lio, al igual que aquí:

_Eva hat verheiratet, ohne die Eltern zu sagen.  _No sé si esta bien ni como ponerlo usando: sin que sus padres lo sepan.


----------



## ayuda?

*Mi opinión al respeto:  *
lSilke ist ohne ein Wort nach Hause gegangen. (usando sich verabschieden)--->
_Silke ist nach Hause gegangen__, _*ohne *_sich _*zu*_ verabschieden_. Silke se fue a casa sin despedirse.  El orden y la gramática están bien.

lIch habe den Vertrag unterschrieben. Ich habe ihn vorher nicht durchgelessen ---> _Ich habe den Vertrag unterschreiben, ohne ihn vorher durchzugelessen._ ¿? 
Ich habe den Vertrag unterschrieben, *ohne* ihn vorher durchgelesen *zu* haben. [sin haberlo leído antes]

l_Eva hat verheiratet, ohne die Eltern zu sagen. _No sé si esta bien ni como ponerlo usando: sin que sus padres lo sepan.
Eva hat verheiratet, ohne den Eltern zu sagen [sin decirles a los padres]
Otra manera más complicada de expresar esa idea: *ohne dass* die Eltern davon _wußten/__gewußt haben._
[sin que  los padres supieran nada de eso] 

Me cae difícil explicarte precisamente  la razón  de todo aquello; sin embargo creo que vas a caer en la cuenta.
Es la interpretación mía, pero creo que estoy en lo cierto. A ver cómo  les parece a los otros.  

l Alles überprüfen lassen von den Muttersprachlern


----------



## susanainboqueixon

> ayuda? said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mi opinión al respeto:  *
> lSilke ist ohne ein Wort nach Hause gegangen. (usando sich verabschieden)--->
> _Silke ist nach Hause gegangen__, _*ohne *_sich _*zu*_ verabschieden_. Silke se fue a casa sin despedirse.  El orden y la gramática están bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lIch habe den Vertrag unterschrieben. Ich habe ihn vorher nicht durchgelessen ---> _Ich habe den Vertrag unterschreiben, ohne ihn vorher durchzugelessen._ ¿?
> Ich habe den Vertrag unterschrieben, *ohne* ihn vorher durchgelesen *zu* haben. [sin haberlo leído antes]  Tambien posible: Ich habe den Vertrag unterschrieben, ohne ihn vorher durchzulesen.
> 
> l_Eva hat verheiratet, ohne die Eltern zu sagen. _No sé si esta bien ni como ponerlo usando: sin que sus padres lo sepan.
> Eva hat verheiratet, ohne den Eltern zu sagen [sin decirles a los padres]
> Eva hat geheiratet, ohne es den Eltern zu sagen.
> Otra manera más complicada de expresar esa idea: *ohne dass* die Eltern davon _wußten/__gewußt haben._
> [sin que  los padres supieran nada de eso]
Click to expand...


- heiraten = casarse
 - jemanden heiraten = casarse con alguien
z.B.: Tom hat Eva geheiratet. = Tom se casó/se ha casado con Eva.
- verheiratet sein = estar casado
z.B.: Sind Sie verheiratet? = Está Ud. casado/a?
- jemanden mit jemandem verheiraten = casar a alguien con alguien
z.B.: Der Alte verheiratete seine Tochter mit dem Arzt. = El viejo casó a su hija con el medico.


----------



## CatBelle

¿Me podéis poner un ejemplo con verbo modal? me hago muchisimo lio con los ordenes de las palabras, también alguna con reflexivo y modal... no acabo de entenderlo. Gracias por las ayuda dada.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Si me das ejemplos, CatBelle, te las traduciré. Es diffícil saber done están tus problemas. 

En cuanto al órden - mira tu primera frase:

Silke ist nach Hause gegangen, ohne sich zu verabschieden.

Luego, si quieres decir de quien no se despidió, se entrepondría entre sich y zu:

Silke ist nach Hause gegangen, ohne sich von Dirk zu verabschieden.
Silke ist nach Hause gegangen, ohne sich von ihm zu verabschieden.


----------



## ayuda?

Concuerdo con lo que pone susaninboqueixon. 
*
**Nota de la moderadora*: El tema "geheiratet - verheiratet" se encuentra en este nuevo hilo. 
< ... >

_Silke ist nach Hause gegangen, ohne sich zu verabschieden_.
*Ejemplo con un verbo modal*: Silke ist nach Hause gegangen, *ohne* sich verabschieden *zu* können. [sin poder despedirse]
Silke ist  nach Hause gegangen, *ohne* das tun *zu* können [ sin poder hacerlo—sin reflexivo]


lHe aquí un ejemplo más complicado. Tengo una duda y ésa v se refiere al orden  e incluso la gramática.  Es solo un intento; otra persona tiene que averiguar esto en alemán tal como en el español:
**,ohne sich verabschieden haben zu können [sin haber podido despedirse]

l Alles überprüfen lassen von den Muttersprachlern


----------



## Sowka

ayuda? said:


> **,ohne sich verabschiede*t* haben zu können [sin haber podido despedirse]



Una pequeña corrección: "verabschiedet haben (zu können)" (_Partizip Perfekt_ de _verabschieden_)


----------

